# Baby Owl ??? Help!!!!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I can not get anything to work now for the 'PixAlbums.net' website alaska was recommending...trying to use it has been VERY confuseing for me, so any advice there will let me get some images up of this little one.

'webshots' will not let me do any more, and no matter how many albums I delete, it tells me I have too many ( I have like nine or something and none more than a handfull of images, so..)

Anyway...I "think" this may be a Baby Owl of some kind.

The size of an adult Robin, but weighs 38 grammes and likely has been without any sustainance for some time. one little not much white and dark paste poo in the last five hours the people had him in a little cage, nothing in the half hour I have had him, so, likely way running on the big "e"...('empty')

I have been trying to discover the 'Secret Masonic Handshakes' for inspireing it to wish to let me feed it, but to no avail. it hs a tiny Beak in the middle of long sensitive whiskers! and one big head, too...

HELP !!!!!!!


Any advise on how to feed a Baby Owl??????


Phil Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Check out the link I provided in TAWhatley's thread about avatar changes.
It's free, you won't have to go thru any site, it formats, edits, and lots of other goodies. You can do it all from your own computer.

About the owl you are enquiring about, I don't think you can keep it but overnight, think it has to go to a licensed rehabber, could be wrong, but I think it falls into that protected species category.

Doubt seriously it has been ordained into any esoteric group, otherwise it would have already given you the secret sign of the order. LOL, 'course you'd have to know the secret sign to respond. 

Best of luck in finding a license to take the injured or abandoned one.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay, I tried the cursed 'webshots' again, and got 'em up there...they are under the images of the little Humming Bird...

http://community.webshots.com/album/311619096IbNlkc

This is an unbelievably gorgeous little Bird, and I am very worries of his weight being so low.

He has growled at times, and will sway aide-to-side if he feels a little threatened, otherwise, I am keeping him tucked in t he front of my shirt, like a 'Joey'.

He DOES Fly!!!! And very well too, like a 'Bat' or like a Butterfly sort of...and silently...

He took off at one point and riled the several Doves into their flying all about.

Anyway, this is not an easy little Beak to try a 'meat pop' into...so, any tips on what-to-do would sure help me out here...

Should I kill a Mouse ( I have many here) and get it's entrails out and dangle them from my lips like Poppa or Momma Owl would? Or...?

Lol...

Lemme know????

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks fp...!

I know...


...sigh...

I am not able however to do anything on the PixAlbums site and am lost, I know you say it is easy, but I can not find any way to register, it demands my password, it lets me upload images then nothing is there for the album, and there are no edit or 'add images' options, and, so, I am lost!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Thanks fp...!
> 
> I know...
> 
> ...


Actually, re-read my post. I put a link in Terry's avatar announcement thread today for a free software program thru Google that will find and index every pic on your hard drive. It will put it into a loadable format, edit to what ever size you want, on and on. Check it out download, make your own folder for uploads to Pigeon talk and be done w/it. We could also get a close up of your current avatar that way. Notice how mine keeps zooming in??? Ain't Aretha Franklin!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

That isn't an owl, it's a whippoorwill or a nighthawk...they are insectivores and it's not a baby. You could probably get by with feeding it moistened cat or dog kibble for the short term. If you've got any mealworms, all the better

You will need to find a licenced rehabilitator though, good luck!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Brad,

You are so good at bird ID. What would we do w/out you??? Why do you think it is "grounded"?

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 


Wow...!

I know we do have some kind of Night Birds here, and when I used to fly the Oh-four-Nine "U-Controll" balsa and paper airplanes at night in parking lots, there were some kind of pale Bird that would try and catch the planes or intercept them skillfully. No mishaps ever thankfully, but amazeing!

Hmmm...

No 'tremors' anyway with this one, he is very steady. Eyes are very large and bright...but something must be not-right with him to have been in effect a 'ground Bird'.

He had been found sitting on a waiste-high landscape rock at a Budget Suites Motel, in a courtyard, and it was felt by the Manager to be too risky for the Bird to do that, so he walked up to it and picked it up in a cloth and brought it in. Then spent a few hours trying to find someone to do something to aid the little Bird.

Many people were gathering around the rock-perching little Bird, and people walking their dogs and kids and so on...so...pretty well lit interior courtyard area...

I will maybe see if I can round him up some Crickets...

He is looking quite comfortable in his warm-cage set up, on a little half-brick...see the last image I added after the initial bunch were up...

Till next...


Thanks Brad!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi FP, 

It's hard to say for sure why it is grounded or why it was able to be caught. Could be sick, stunned or old and dying Let's hope Phil can save him until someone more experienced person with this type of bird can be located.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

This type of bird catches & eats insects on the wing rather than catching them on the ground or digging them up. It would likely eat mosquitos, moths and any other nocturnal flying insects.

If you feed it crickets, i would suggest taking the legs off and cutting them up into small pieces. 


You're welcome for the I.D. , good luck and keep us posted

Oh and btw, a "nighthawk" isn't a hawk at all, it's just a bird in the same family as the whippoorwill


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad,


Wow...good call..!

I did some 'googles' for Whipoorwill, and got some images that are him all day long...

Well, I posted an additional image of him appearing to be quite contented on a half-brick in a warm Cage. He has been watching me and lightly dozeing also off and on, and is not 'growling' as much as before. He seems much more comfortable and easy, and I let him visit with tater a few times, and that seemed to help.

No 'tremors' or palsies thank God. His reflexes and balance and co-ordination are good and as I mentioned, he flys quite well.

I am worried on how something must be not-right with him to have been in effect, grounded, and to be so light.

Anyway, he was perched on a waist high landscape rock at a Budget Suites Motel near here, and the manager said he knows the Bird was there for at least three hours, while he sort of kept an eye on the Bird, but because there are so many people, people walking their dogs, kids, unsepervised kids and so on, going through the well lit courtyard, the manager decided to bring the Bird in, so he just walked up to it and put a cloth around it and brought it in, then, a few hours of trying to get ahold of someone to aid the little Bird, he found me somehow.

So...that's about all I can report for now.

I will see if I can interest him in a Cricket maybe...

Thanks Brad!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, all...

"Common Poorwill"

And wow, SO mysterious and beautiful, too.


Made some several very tiny poops..

Seems to be feeling a lot better this morning, swaying side to side and growling at me if I get near, otherwise calm and composed.

At first, for some reason, I thought this Bird was the size of a 'Robin'...

But it is not, it is the body bulk of an adolescent Morning Dove, but only in relaxed Feathering, it is really a quite small Bird with the ability to make itself appear larger by how it manages it's Feathers...!

So, it's weight of 38 grammes, while I am certain is "light" for him, may not be so terribly light as I initially thought.

You pick him up and he feels almost weightless...

...and it's legs and Feet are the same size as, the same proportion, scale and shape as, and overall exactly LIKE those of a young Morning Dove, only these are grey Feet-legs instead of coral color orr pinkish...but really quite small delicate feet and legs.

These are the softest feathers I have ever seen, so soft you can hardly feel them.

If he is perching on my hand, he seems content and does not mind me a bit. If not, he sways back and forth ( kind of like some Parrtos do) and growls in a low voice.

So, I have let him have his space and not bothered him since my initial examination of him last last night.

Vent is clear, but the few little poops show yellow and black, so I think he may be ill with some infection of some kind.

He flies quite well it turns out, 'like a Bat' ! - Loafing Butterfly-like flying, and totally silent. he tires easily and I did not let him do more than a little flying.

I will call some of the Vets used by the license holder, or maybe I will call her ( ugh )...and see if they have any Poorwill savvy or as may be...

Thanks all!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Thanks for the update on the poorwill, did you get clarification that this the species? Yes a Poorwill is/was another very possible suggestion on it's ID 

These birds are "stalkers" of insects during the twilight hours and like owls, have very soft feathers that enable them to fly very silently. They are like swifts and swallows in a sense too because they are mostly "on the wing" birds. Their feet are very small and weak because they don't really perch that often.

I'm sorry but I have no reference to offer in what such a bird should weigh but I would have assumed it would be slight in any case. These birds are very small overall and rely heavily on their ability to fly well. At 38 grams, I would agree that it's probably underweight like you....perhaps it should weigh in the vacinity of around 80 grams. 

Have you been able to feed it anything...crickets, mealworms, or dog/cat kibble? I don't really have experience with these birds myself or their "ways" so I can't offer any help with coaxing or getting it to eat.

Keep us posted and best wishes for this unusual straggler that you came across


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 


Thank you...!


Well, I will soon bring this little one to see a very good Vet I seldom see, but he is the man for these appearently, and works under/with the licence people.

I located a gal here who has done work with many of these "Common Poorwills" in the past, and she affirms most of your mentions, and also that these Birds are really quite tiny with feathers that make them seem much larger.

Also, that they weigh "like nothing"...and eat, according to her, only 'On the Wing' and will reliably starve to death surrounded by all their favorite bugs if them and the bugs are not flying. So feeding them is understood to be next to impossible so far as provideing food for one who is caged.

Supposedly, also, they do not drink but get all their water-needs from the flying Bugs they catch on-wing.

They are principally nocturnal, and, this time of year, typically elect to hibernate, and select discrete little burrows or other to be underground for the Winter, or, sometimes, descending deeply into rock rubble or other to do so.

The make their Nests on the ground and have usually two babys who are very tiny and frail.

Now, she did not know if their almost-winter poops would be yellow-and-black, so she agrees for me to assuredly take him to this Vet who is familiar with the Poorwills generally. But she did say their poops normally are very small, oweing to how the Birds themselves are in fact so small.

So, the 38 grammes might not be really much for indicating emaciation with this one, it might be clost to their normal weight in fact...

Anyway, gotta run now!

Till later...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Any news on the little bird?
I had someone give me an injured "owl" too, after research mine was a night hawk, beautiful birds  they are very light and Mine ate crickets without problem.

The rehabilitator centers I had in my area told me it was nothing important and to "put it in my dumpster"....  There arent any vets that knew anything about him and his wing was hanging by a thread so to speak,he was young, probably still following mom around but no mom to be found.

I gave him a comfortable quiet space and food and cleaned him up and when it seemed he may pull through he died, probably from an infection of some kind internally. I was unsure what to do with him if he lived, being that he flys to catch food and with one wing unable to do so, I dont know if i would have been able to teach it to eat from ground level and where to keep it and keep bugs in there for him to eat. 

my research online said they actually will fly over water and scoop it up in flight! I was in the process of tring to teach mine to drink from a dish.

Im curious on what you find out incase another "owl" appears on my step.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Phil,

Good luck at the Vet, I hope he will be of some help!

I would have thought that little birdie was a baby owl also! It sure looks like one to me! But I have never seen anything like it!

Denise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mistifire, all...


Well, the Vet-trip went well...

This Vet seems like a very knowledgable one, but is not somehow interested at all in any but the most, the MOST brief interactions if ever I bring something to him, it is as if he is only pauseing for a moment in stride to take whatever the Bird is that I have brought...so, I do not have any hopes of ever establishing anything 'like' an acquaintance where anything more than this almost nothing can occur, where I get to ask him things or talk "with" him for more than a very VERY brief moment as hi VIBES big time the little exclusionary nature of the little 'pause' he makes to 'jut' grab the Bird and disappear. 

He comes out into the waiting area even to take whatever I bring, rather than that I may be admirtted into an examination area even...and does a fast exam there, grunts, leaves without so much as ever really stopping...Lol...

BUT all the best people around here say he is 'the man' for these various odd species, and he seems to have a very good reputation for working with these various Birds, and he is in with the organization ( as friendly as he is) which is suposed to do work with all the endangered or protected species Birds...so...

Anyway, he says the Bird most likely had begun it's hibertation phase, and not finding any little borrough ( borrow?) Snake holes or Rabbit Holes or the likes to hibernate deep inside of, was running out of steam.

That my overnight warm-Cage did him good prolly...

I brought the medley of small overnight poops, and he did not think they showed anything to be concerned about but said he would decide if the Bird needed any treatment, or if it would be fine to release ( by him or his assigns...)

I wish this fellow was not so brusk and excludeing, grudgeing and distant...it was like pulling teeth to even get these occasions to where he would meet with me at all, for me handing over a, "endangered or protected species" Bird, otherwise their deal is you are just supposed to drop it off and not let the door hit you on the ass on your way "out"...

But anyway....

What a curious little mysterious Bird...!

I really enjoyed having him here for a little while.

He did seem an aweful lot perkier today, eyes wide ( HUGE Eyes, must be half an inch in diameter as for the part you DO see when he has his lids open fully...) Looking much more alert and attentive or evaluating of things around him...growling and hissing and swaying as he does...

Feathers so delicate they are like Moth Wings...

"Common Poorwill" seems SUCH a lame name for so remarkable and amazing little Birds!!!

Wow....

So that's the tale then...!

Now time for me to feed the peeeeeeeeeeper "Tater" who really LOVES to eat, too...and is wondering "Were the heck IS that guy with the chow, anyway????"

Anyway, last parting thoughts...are that so far as I could find our, these Birds ( Night Hawks, Poorwills and the likes) would be about impossible to have in captivity. As several of you know, they normally eat as they fly, catching small flying Insects...and will not eat otherwise usually no matter the presentation or food or insects offered.

Similar to Humming Birds in some ways of habit, their little legs and feet are not well suited to other than standing occasionally, or the occasional perching, and they are not 'walkers' like our Pigeons are. (Hummers do not walk at all, or hardly at all...)

Overall I will guess them ( like Humming Birds) to be quite extreme in their amazing abilities to live as they do. That they Hibernate underground for the Winter, amazes me...

Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Good update and good news that this bird is basically fine then Glad you were called to take him before a cat or something else caught him in his weakened and dazed state.

I didn't know that these birds "hybernated" in burrows for the winter so that is very interesting! Very unusual birds indeed like you say

Your description of him "swaying, hissing" and lids half open sounds so funny and cute though, LOL. I have never even seen one of these birds in person, let alone observed their behaviour up close like you did so all these mentions are well taken by me!


Thanks Phil,


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the update, I am happy to hear he was in such good condition. 
They really are amazing birds (did you get to see how big its mouth was?)  
That Vet sounds like an odd one to say the least, but at least he knows his stuff.
It makes me mad that I couldnt find a rehabber to take my night hawk. What kind of rehabilitation center would want me to "put him in my dumpster" I read that there numbers are declining. arent they interested in helping a threatend species? At least I was able to give it a comfortable place to spend its last days and ease some of its hunger and pain.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Mistifire said:


> It makes me mad that I couldnt find a rehabber to take my night hawk. What kind of rehabilitation center would want me to "put him in my dumpster" I read that there numbers are declining. arent they interested in helping a threatend species? At least I was able to give it a comfortable place to spend its last days and ease some of its hunger and pain.


Hi Mistifire,

Yes, this is most odd and disturbing that this centre would suggest this You're right though, you gave your nighthawk comfort in his last moments anyway.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks, I am told by my rehabber friend that these birds easily go into a state of torpor and are often found this way . what to do is get the bird to a knowledgeable rehabbeer ASAP. These birds do feed on the wing at dusk and at night .. not something easy for any of us to rehab.

Phil .. you done good!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhh, I did not get to see how really BIG his mouth was/is.

But appearently, their mouth is as wide as their head roughly, although all we see is that tiny cute little Beak. This remarkable width I guess is an aid to them catching various flying Insects by opening their mouth at just the right instant as they encounter them, or even flying with their mouth open for all I know, rather than trying to peck them in the air at whatever speed they respectively happen to be closeing at.

I will guess that these are approximately defenseless Birds, and while the little Beak is sharp and pointy looking and serious looking, I do not have the feeling that they would ever use it as one might expect for biteing or pecking anyone. It is just how their mouth has it's terminal end, I expect.

His crouching low and swaying back and forth and hissing and growling would seem threatening if one were very small, or unsure just WHAT sort of creature this was! and really, in his low pose when doing that, you would not know it was a Bird unless you knew already it was a Bird. it just looked like something you could not figure out WHAT it was.

The little Beak is kind of discrete from the front, almost invisible really, unless seeing him from the side, and those large Eyes in low light could make him seem like something the size of something much larger.

I was sure glad he was feeling perky this morning. He spent the night in the nook of the heating pad, then in the morning he was on the other side of the cage where no heating pad is, looking wide eyed and interested in things.


I sure liked him!!!

The Doves, and Tater all tried to be friendly, but he just swayed, hissed and growled...funny...hard to imagine anyone growling at a young Dove!

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Thank you!

Thanks also for our off-site co-respondance on this Bird.

Yahhhhhh, Mr. "Poor Will" was out of my league, but at least I was able to offer a warm-cage and an environ where other happy Birds alight here and there to suggest things might not be TOO bad...

And of course got him to the fellow that knows the drill on these...so...

All went about as good as could be I recon...!

Such a cool little Bird!

Hope you get one some day who just needs a 'warm night off', so you can get to see one up close...a-m-a-z-i-n-g...

I do not know how in the heck someone who weighs "38 grammes" can 'Hibernate' over the several months of Winter!

But I guess they know how...

Hope he can put away a few more good juicy meals before he finds that burrow to nestle into...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update, Phil, what an interesting bird, he must expend a lot of energy eating, as he has to fly to do it. He has a very important job in nature, by keeping down the population of insects.

Thanks for all you did for the little guy.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 


I hope one of these may come to you for a nice night of warmth and relax, so you can get to see one up close. You would be fascinated of course!

Talking yesterday to a gal who had some experience years ago with these, she was telling me the Babys are expecially tiny, two-to-a-clutch, and typically their Nests are made on the ground.

I did some various 'google' searches and over all little seems to be known about these Birds, compared to most other Birds anyway.

When I went to get him the Maintenance Manager of the 'Budget Suites' had him in a Canary Cage in his Office there, and of course, it was cold in there from the air conditioning.

I did not know WHAT kind of Bird I was looking at, but I decided instantly to move s-l-o-w and talk to it like i would to a grounded Pigeon. So I did, and then I gently scooped him up, did a fast exam, and tucked him next to my belly under my shirt, where, it would be nice and warm.

Some of my was thinking, "Well, if this IS some kind of small or young Owl, and if it does not like being tucked in like a 'Joey', it might just bite the hell out of me!" Lol...

So, that was a chance I was willing to take.

I like Birds so much that even if one did bite the hell out of me, I would not react, I would take it in good humor.

And I did have that happen one time with a Parrot at some people's home. Beak like a hydraulic 'Rose Pruner', and yes, it hurt and yes it bled...I had my arm on the back of a couch, and he flew over, slowly walked up to it and slowly closed that beak on my thumb while watching me intently...and I did nothing at all but calmly look bored till it stopped. 

When it stopped he looked at me puzzled about how-come I did not react, so I talked to him saying stuff like, "I know you do not like people and this is your way of manipulating them because they are so stupid and annoying you gave up trying to be sociable!...you are okay with me, and you can bite me again if you want, or you can just perch and hang out..." ( Turns out that Parrot did have a bad reputation, but I know it was from people not knowing how to relate to him...) Glad it was not my ear! There limits to my tolerance...(laughing, but true!)

He came over and sat next to me then for a little while, then flew off...

So, I figure, after that fairly large Parrot biteing my thumb like that, not much is gunna phase me...

Oh well...whatchagunnado...

But the 'Joey' method is something I always do if for a chilled Bird or a possibly chilled Bird or sometimes for a Bird I find when I have nothing else to put it in. Never had any problems from any of them, but some will tend to be 'climbers' which will get kind of funny, and fast, too.

Lol... 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Glad everything turned out alright with Mr Poor Will!

But that parrot story has me laughing so hard I can barely type!

I have a parrot, an African Grey. Who is very friendly, but I have seen the power in his beak many times! He can crack a walnut and destoy a chunck of wood in no time. And yes they are very smart birds, mine can talk so well, I swear he knows what he is telling me!

He tells me to take a shower in the morning, and when to feed him, and when the phone rings he says hello untill I answer it! And that is only the beginning!

Denise


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Denise,


Wow...what fun...!


You know, there is a Parrot you might enjoy reading about, but I forgot it's name.

I was co-respnding a little with the Parrot's 'person' some years ago, and I forgot her name too.

Anyway, I will try and remember, but...

This gal's Parrot was written about in a study done by Rupert Shelldrake, and the Parrot, basically, would narrate what the gal was looking at, while the gal and the Parrot were seperated by walls and so on so the Bird could not see her.


Like if the gal opened a magazine and was looking at say some people in a Canoe in a stream, the Parrot would say, "Thin water thin Boat...happy people!" or the likes...

If she was looking at an image of some fruit, the Parrot would say "Bring me some! Bring me the blueberry!" and so on...

Very cool...

Anyway, there was a big scientific double blind study done on the Bird's telepathy-clairvoyance, and the Bird was concluded to be legit...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Phil,
I am glad your new bird friend was ok.


> I am not able however to do anything on the PixAlbums site and am lost, I know you say it is easy, but I can not find any way to register, it demands my password, it lets me upload images then nothing is there for the album, and there are no edit or 'add images' options, and, so, I am lost!


If you are having problems with my pixalbums site you are welcome to email me via the 'Contact Us' Button located on the Pixalbums.net site.
I did not just recommend this site to you...I wrote it, so if you email me I can correct any problems you are encountering, or help you with the use of the site.

You do not have to register to upload pix, the site is free to use for anyone, if you do wish to register (like you already have), you just click on the 'Upgrade' Button and fill in the simple form.
There is no point in the entire script were the site would demand your password, you do not even have to login to upload pix, even if you are a member, logging in is optional.
You need to be in the site you wish to upload pix to, or select it from the MultiPix upload Site option in the members area for pix to appear in that site, plus you have to say the album it is going to, the pix you uploaded had no album name.
Editing can be performed from within the members area only, otherwise anyone could edit your pix, and the 'add images' option is the Menu Option 'Upload new Photo', that is available from every sites top menu, or you can do it in the members area.

Please let me know if you need help before getting frustrated and making a bad image for my site, I have spent months building this free site and spend atleast a few hours a day making sure it all runs smoothly, and get nothing in return for doing it except the knowledge that people can share pics of their birds, so all I ask is that you email me if you have problems and not post that my site doesn't work when it is running fine.

Any suggestions on improvements or questions about the site are always welcome, just click 'Contact Us' on the site

PS. Here is you current album setup at PixAlbums:
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Taters Album

Regards
Alaska


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Alaska, 


Thank you...!

Thank you also for making and provideing such a totally cool Site for us.

Please excuse my previous mentions which did not make clear the ease with which I might sometimes become confused by basic internet know-how and proceedures. It was not in my mind to imply a criticism of your Site, but only that I was not able to figure out how to use it by the kinds of named-buttons or other click-on things I may have been accustomed to otherwise. I do not believe there is a button for one to click if one wishes to register, and this may have been some of how I was confused when withing TO register, but, of course, i did find my way to that form and filled it out and sent it in and so on.

I did get lost in some roundy-round of it demanding my password, which I did not yet have, and, since I could not find a button that said 'register', at the time, to register, to get a password, and since it already had let me begin and post an acessible album, to which I could not figure out how to add anything, I was flumoxed...Lol...so, just me, still learning...

So, I apologise for not having made it more clear that the issue was about my skill level and not about your Site as such.

I just did not know my way around, and, your instructions above will make all the difference!

You have no idea how pround of myself I am that I was able to find the confluent skills ( and some sheer luck) to change my Avitar!

Lol...


Ummmmm, Oh! - heres a quesiton for you - 

Since I sometimes recieve Birds of various Species not represented catagorically on your web site, would it be worth considering to have a Catagory for 'Other' or something like that?

I have at various times had Humming Birds, Killdeer, a Baby Grackle, a Kestral, the Poorwill of course, Birds I never did know what they were sometimes, and, well, who knows what may come my way?


 

Best wishes, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Phil,

I have been thinking about an OtherPix area for a little while, so that people can upload birds that are not in the specified areas already, then if there is enough demand for a particular brid then I will make a unique Pix Site just for them.
I will set it up, and then you can upload any variety of bird you wish to this area.
Will let you know when I have this setup

Regards
Alaska


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Alaska, 

Wow...

Outstanding...!

I admire your skills to do these things!

Till next...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Phil,
I have been real busy the last week, but I just got round to setting up an OtherbirdPix site.
Feel free to upload any species of bird to this new area that does not fit already into the other PixSites.

Here is the url:
http://www.pixalbums.net/otherbird/

Regards
Alaska


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank you Alaska...!


Well...soon as the next candidate happens to grace my humble abode...

Will do!

Best wishes  

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Ground up hamburger, raw or even ground bologna, bugs, pinky mice? Maybe try feeding it with some friendly tweesers you can find in a pet store for picking up crickets when feeding them to frogs. Mama Owls feed them meat and maybe try this. Also remember that they have fixed eyes in the sockets so they can't turn their eyes from side to side maybe wiggle the food on the side so he can see it. I don't know I haven't had the pleasure of feeding one of those yet. I do have a friend here who rehabs the big birds including owls would you like me to call her? 

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I went to the site directed to you from above is that a night hawk? Please let me know as curiousity is killing me.

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Phil It is I cindy Naturegirl you have a Night hawk and they eat Bugs caught in the air. Fledgling at 20-21 days very noisy birds. Hope this helps out a little.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy,


"Common Poorwill"...


Might be the same as a Night Hawk....

This one just growled and hissed and swayed side to side on thise little legs...or did if he felt the need to! Otherwise, quiet and drowsy mostly untill he had got some good warmth and rest for the night.

Supposedly impossible to have, keep or feed *unless force fed somehow) in captivity...they eat on-wing, catching small flying Insects in the Air, and at night mosly.

This one is appearently an adult in fact...
In latter Autumn, they seek undergrouns Burrows n which to hibernate untill Spring.

Spending the night in my Warm Cage here, seemed to benifit him, and he was much brighter and more active for it. I brought him to a Vet who does Wild Bird work, and he was going to keep it under observaiton for the rest of the day, and if all looked well, then, release him in a better area somewhere for him to find those burrows...

Sure was a very mysterious and fascinating little Bird!


I had never seen one before, and the only thing I could think of, was some species of Owl, or a Baby Owl of some kind oweing to his size and coloring and so on. Huge eyes...! 

Thanks!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

